# Black Moor Companion



## Vinny

I have just recently purchased a Black Moor Goldfish for my 10-Gallon tank! It seems to be doing very well, for I have already cycled the tank. But the only problem I have is that I feel my Goldie is getting rather lonesome in his tank.... 

So, I was wondering what fish are compatible with Goldfish. I want a very small fish to accompany my Goldfish, for I know a Goldie needs a lot of space in its aquarium... but nonetheless, it will be happier with a friend to play with, so to keep it content and fit. 

Any suggestions?... Thanks.


----------



## FishHead

you can get a minnow, which actually grow a pretty good size. my GF grabbed one from wallmart and its like 4 inches.


----------



## Buggy

You really don't have room for anything else, the goldfish will make a lot of bio load by himself. Taking into account that goldfish are cold water fish that also limits the choice of fish that can go with him. I might suggest a couple of Rosy Red minnows. You can ususally get those as "feeder fish" at the pet store. Just make sure that's what you are getting and not very small comet goldfish. And if they come from a tank that looks less then clean, I suggest you quarintine them for a couple of weeks. Goldie and any companions you get for him will be much happier and healthier if you can get him a larger tank.


----------



## Vinny

Okay.... that sounds good! This way, my Black Moor will have a companion in his tank, and will never get lonesome. heh. Not to mention he should be getting some exercise chasing around his little minnow friend...:mrgreen: 
:fish: :fish:


----------



## wkhaiaun

Just get another goldfish would do. It does not necessarily has to be a moor. Like a Fantail probably. 

​


----------



## Guest

vinny, vinny, vinny...didn't I tell you not to get a moor for your 10??


----------



## redpaulhus

wkhaiaun said:


> Just get another goldfish would do. It does not necessarily has to be a moor. Like a Fantail probably.
> 
> http://www.aerial-vein.com/11905694/goldfish.jpg
> http://www.aerial-vein.com/68248658/goldfish1.jpg​


A 10g tank is too small for two goldfish.

Long term - its too small for one.


----------



## Salsafish

If you are considering getting another goldie, you should make it another moor or a telescope. Moors are visually handicapped and if you put a regular goldie in with him, the regular goldie will find all the food first and you will end up overfeeding the fish just to make sure the moor gets to eat at all. another fish with similar vision will make it easier.

Consider getting a bigger tank as well. It doesn't see like a problem when they are very small but as they grow they will quickly overwhelm your filter, and your water quality will start to suffer and then so will the fish.

You should have a minimum of 20 gal for 2 goldies....for now. They get big!


----------



## Vinny

Heh, I appreciate the advice... although, this thread is more than two months old, and next time you might want to check the date at the top left-hand corner of the post.  

Two months ago, I have sold the black moor back to the LFS I bought it from, realizing it was not suitable for a 10 gallon tank. 

Its funny how I was such a newb to fishkeeping back then.


----------



## ryukin

Hi,
Blackmoor are the poor eaters in goldfishes. They hav very poor eyesight. They tend to search food at the bottom of the tank manytimes. So my suggestion is to put any telescopic goldies with this blackmoor. When you add any active and good eating fish it will clear all the food before the blackmoor gets its share. So i recommend any slow moving goldfish would be best suited.

Ryukin
Goldfish Book : http://petgoldfishsecrets.com/


----------



## Sock Yee

One thing to note is that Goldfish are best kept to themselves and try not to mix with other species of fish. Moor should do fine with other goldfish like fantail, comet and other common goldfish. Try to avoid bubble eyes because moor will out compete them when searching for food.


----------

